# De l'incidence de la carte vidéo sur les perfs du PM G4



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Le plus puissant d'abord : Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram -  *Geforce FX 5500 (pas 5200 !)* - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et  Combo - OS X 10.5.8



Ça fait vraiment une différence par rapport à une Radeon 9000 pro ? Non, je demande, parce que du point de vue "Mac le plus puissant à la maison", j'ai presque la même chose que toi (PM G4 Fw800  Dual 1,42 Ghz, 2 Go/320+550 Go*, 2 superdrives "dl", Mac OS X 10.5.8), et je me demande si ça vaudrait le coup que j'en cherche une ?

(*) 3 disques en RAID 0 concaténé pour le "550"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Oui , elle se sent la différence .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , elle se sent la différence .



Pour tout dire, j'espérais que tu développerais un peu 




EDIT : bon, on est hors sujet, là, je sors ça dans un topic à part !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Je developpe : Un ami a eu un pc avec une radeon 9000 (Pas pro par contre) et n'arrivait pas à jouer à GTA San Andreas (A l'époque). 
Il a donc changé sa 9000 contre une FX5200 avec laquelle il y arrivait sans souci .

Donc , logiquement , la fx5500 devrait être meilleure.

De plus , grace à sa Fx5200 , on a pu installer vista avec l'aero , signe de puissance .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je developpe : Un ami a eu un pc avec une radeon 9000 (Pas pro par contre) et n'arrivait pas à jouer à GTA San Andreas (A l'époque).
> Il a donc changé sa 9000 contre une FX5200 avec laquelle il y arrivait sans souci .
> 
> Donc , logiquement , la fx5500 devrait être meilleure.



Certes, mais tu ne voudrais pas télécharger le logiciel pour lequel je t'ai mis un lien dan mon post précédent, qu'on puisse quantifier un peu ça (la correction due à la faible différence de perf entre nos Mac ne sera pas difficile à calculer) ?

Sinon, la différence entre la 9000 et la 9000 pro, c'est que la seconde est cadencée plus vite que la première (275 Mhz contre 249)



etienne000 a dit:


> De plus , grace à sa Fx5200 , *on a pu installer vista avec l'aero* , signe de puissance .



Lapin compris, là  ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2010)

c'est pas une amélioration graphique genre Core Image, Quartz, enfin ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Grosso modo : Oui
C'est le fait d'avoir la transparence et l'exposé en 3D à la windows vista .









Et je ne peux pas quantifier la chose avec ton logiciel car :


-C'est un pc que mon ami avait et pas un mac
-Il avait  > Il a changé depuis .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et je ne peux pas quantifier la chose avec ton logiciel



Mais si ! tu fais le test sur ton MDD, et on comparera les chiffres avec ceux de mon Fw800, après, juste une ch'tite correction pour tenir compte des 197 Mhz de différence de fréquence du G4, ça devrai déjà nous donner une idée assez précise !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Lis en entier :

C'est sur un PC windows et PAS sur un MDD .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Lis en entier :
> 
> C'est sur un PC windows et PAS sur un MDD .



Mince, j'ai compris, c'est pas avec toi, c'est avec oldmac,qu'il faut qu'on fasse ce test, j'avais pas grillé le changement d'interlocuteur (vu que c'est toi qui à répondu à la question que je lui posais)  !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Oui mais même , ce sera pareil .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais même , ce sera pareil .



Pourquoi ? il a un MDD dual 1,25  avec une GeForce FX 5500, et moi un Fw800 dual 1,42 avec une Radeon 9000 Pro, donc on peut comparer, nos deux machines ont des performances assez proches pour ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Je parle de la diférence de perfs entre pc et mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je parle de la diférence de perfs entre pc et mac.



Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle vient faire là dedans ? Ce que j'essaie d'évaluer, c'est la différence de performance entre un Mac avec la Radeon 9000 et le même mac avec la FX 5500, c'est la seule chose qui m'intéresse, or, il a presque le même Mac que moi, donc, il y a moyen de se faire une idée assez précise !


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Octobre 2010)

Salut pascal, pas de problème je vais utiliser le soft dont tu me parle et je vais te donner les résultat en tout cas sur Geekbench 2 les résultat CG sont environ 20% au dessus de la 9000PRO et 30% en dessus de la 9800PRO. La différance entre la FX 5200 et FX 5500 est essentiellement au niveau des cadences GPU, et RAM. Mais ça reste une carte graphique bas de gamme, néomoins COD 2 tourne en LOW


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2010)

Salut alors je fait 1663 points avec ton logiciel de bench (connais pas d'habitude j'utilise GeekBench 2). Voila


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

Bon, et moi 1331, si on tient compte de la différence de fréquence du processeur, on peut compter sur un peu moins de 1800 (~1790) avec ta carte sur mon Mac, soit à peu près 35% de mieux que la Radeon 9000 Pro. Il y a quoi, comme VRam, sur la FX 5500 ? 64 ou 128 Mo &#8230; Quoi qu'au niveau de ce test, ça ne joue apparemment pas, j'obtiens la même note avec 32 Mo ou 64 Mo (en branchant mes deux écrans, la VRam est partagée en deux, 32 Mo par écran) ?


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2010)

Je ne crois pas que la Vram sois partagé en 2 ... Sinon j'ai 128 Mb


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que la Vram sois partagé en 2



Chez moi, elle l'est, j'ai deux écrans en mode "bureau étendu", chaque écran a la moitié des 64 Mo de VRam :








Par contre, en recopie vidéo, elle ne le serait effectivement pas !


----------



## fau6il (25 Octobre 2010)

_Et de ma GeForce 8800GT 512 Mo, que devrais-je encore bien faire?  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

fau6il a dit:


> _Et de ma GeForce 8800GT 512 Mo, que devrais-je encore bien faire?
> _



La mettre dans ton Mac Pro ! Un G4, je ne pense pas qu'il existe de carte de plus de 128 Mo qui soit compatible, donc, si tu me la donnes, je ne saurais pas quoi en faire (à moins que tu ne me donnes le Mac Pro avec) !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2010)

Me la donner pour que je fasse un SLI sur mon PC


----------

